# Division dos numeros decimales de 4 bits.



## qondaeh (Mar 19, 2008)

Hola a todos,
Escribo con una mega duda, tengo que hacer una calculadora básica con circuitos MSI y SSI, no tengo permitido el uso de GALs o de ningun tipo de Memorias ni PICs. Ya tengo la suma, la resta y la multiplicación, pero no tengo idea de como hacer la división.
Si alguien tiene alguna idea, propuesta, circuito o algo se le agradecerá profundamente.
Muchas gracias, 
Hasta pronto.


----------



## Mjarre (Abr 1, 2008)

Mira es simple, puesto que ya entendiste el comportamiento de las operaciones basicas en este caso la suma y la resta, ya puedes comprender el algoritmo de la divicion, es decir, si la multiplicacion la realizas con la microoperacion de la suma, pues la divicion puedes realizarla con la resta, puesto que al decir 'cuantas veces cabe x numero en y numero' lo que estas haciendo es restar x numero a y numero.....



Bye Bye...


----------

